# 11 eggs collected, zero fertilised



## Zell (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all. I just had my egg collection yesterday and they managed to get 11 eggs. Before this i was on 450 menopur for 15 days as my ovaries didnt seem to be responding. Got the call today and none of my eggs fertilised. My husband and i are devastated after waiting and hoping for so long. We have our follow up appointment on thursday. This is our 1st cycle and were allowed a 2nd on the NHS, but now i don't know if i want to. Has anyone else had this? I know next step will prob be ICSI, but with all the complications we've had i just dont know whether its worth it


----------



## Hobbers84 (Mar 13, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. You must be so gutted. Have clinic said anything else? I have heard of this before. Definitely worth having ICSI. Lots to ask at your follow up, I would book in when you can as can take a while.

Good luck xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Zell
I'm really sorry to hear that too.
But I agree, try ICSI next time. Have you got semen issues? 
It's a shame that they didn't do an emergency ICSI.
You had a lot of eggs so don't give up! The IVF journey can  be very frustrating at times but don't lose hope after the first round!  We had 3 eggs and one blastocyst at our first cycle and 9 eggs and 4 blastocysts at our 4th cycle. 
Only 2 at our 2nd cycle..
Every cycle is different! 
May I ask you how old are you and your partner? 
Xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear this happened to you.  

On our first cycle, we had 17 eggs collected and only 2 fertilised. I was naively expecting a football team of embryos. We were gutted and it was such a blow. 

I think it is definitely worth having the follow up appointment and then deciding what to do next. ICSI is one option as well as a change in stims medication. We did both. I got much better embryos on Menopur but other women are better suited to Gonal F.  There are some lucky people for whom IVF works first time. There are many more where it takes a bit longer. 

I'm currently 25 weeks pregnant with our first baby. I think that our journey to get here will forever be part of us. There are other ways to make a family if you feel IVF is not for you. There is nothing wrong with that. It's early days so don't feel you have to rush into a decision. Take a bit of time to get over this shock. You and your husband can then work out what is best for you. 

Good luck. Ms G. xx


----------



## Zell (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all. It's so nice to have ppl to talk to about this. The clinic didnt really say very much, just that none of them fertilised and that we have a follow up booked. I read afterwards about rescue icsi but i dont know if that was considered.  My husband and i are both 31, which i know is still young but i dont want to keep waiting forever. I was on menopur but after the first scan they decided to triple my dose and give me the maximum. From his tests, motility and count is on the low sode, but just within normal range. So its a combination of that, thyroid problem, not responding to oestrogen and now possibly something else so with that many barriers maybe it's just not going to happen.


----------



## Rosiese18 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Zell,

So sorry to hear that your first cycle didn't go to plan. Were all 11 eggs mature? I had a cycle recently (also 11 eggs!), but only 3 were mature so the other 8 were never go to fertilise. I have my follow up this week, but I've been advised it might be a protocol issue? As difficult as it is to hear, I think the first cycle is a lot about trial and error so hopefully they can make some changes to your next cycle.

Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks. It's such a shock to the system so do whatever you need to (binge watching netflix helped me).

xxx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Don't lose heart. You might have the same thing as me and it isn't that much of a biggie. My infertility is due to the zona pellucida (the shell outside the egg) antibodies. Basically, it happens if at some point you had a stray egg get into your blood system. Then your body starts making antibodies that cling to the egg and the sperms can't get it. So fertilisation can't happen naturally or in ivf. 

Luckily, I was diagnosed abroad as no one seems to test for it in the UK. On the plus side, it can be easily overcome with ICSI and has no negative impact on anything else. So when we did ICSI, we got about 85% fertilisation and a few very good blasts. It was a freeze-all but I'm now pregnant with the first embie transferred from that batch.

I know it's a terrible blow for you today, but hopefully it can be easily sorted on your second go! Good luck x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Zell,

I hope that your follow-up appointment was helpful.  I remember the pain of no fertilisation well even though it was 14 years ago; we had 23 eggs but none fertilised, I am sorry that happened to you   We did ICSI for our next cycle and got 20 mature eggs of which 16 fertilised normally, that cycle was successful.  I really hope you find a way forward and a decision you are comfortable with.  Wishing you lots of luck in the future xx

Watermelonbelly - That is very interesting.  I was never given a cause for not getting any fertilisation, I have read about missing receptors but never came across anything like your diagnosis.  It is always interesting for me to hear about possible causes of our fertility problems so thank you for sharing that xx


----------



## Lulu2017 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Zell, so sorry to hear about your round it must have been a terrible shock and completely unexpected. I had one fertilize on both of my rounds and that was a big enough shock for me, in my frantic googling I came across this group on FF 'AOA clinics in the Uk? poor responders/zero fertilisation part 3' which is full of very knowledgeable and helpful ladies many of who have had zero fertilisation, done lots of research into treatments and many have gone on to have babies. I would recommend you having a read and joining us xxxx


----------



## Lulu2017 (May 7, 2017)

p.s. watermelonbaby your diagnosis sounds really interesting, where abroad did you go for that? x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dont give up! And maybe fo with


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dont give up! And maybe go with  icsi. Our first nhs round we got 3 collected, none fertilised either. Was devastated. I then started taking co q10 tablets and dhea tablets!!! Look into these. Then next round all 3 fertilised. Unfortunately after transfer non stuck. We did private and went short protocol this time. Continued taking co q10 and dhea. Only one made it and with it I am currently 37 weeks pregnant with my wee girl. Dont give up xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Lulu, I got diagnosed in Poland but I think a fair bit of research seems to have been done in check and one of the Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

mo89 - great news, congrats!
Keep your chin up. I know it's easy to say, but not so easy to do. However, I am sure you can


----------

